# Oscilador de frecuencia variable con un 555?



## Jhonsson_Colombia (Feb 2, 2007)

hola!... tengo un problema! ops: :

estoy intentando hacer un ascilador de frecuencia variable para controlar unos leds para un circuito de luz de advertencia (stop light de una motocicleta), utilizando 555's.

lo que estoy buscando es, que al activarse el circuito los leds emitan luz de manera intermitente a una frecuencia alta y a medida que transcurra el tiempo la frecuencia disminuya  

muchas gracias por su ayuda. (envien toda la información que tengan disponible  )


----------



## Trinquete (Feb 3, 2007)

Hola Jhonsson_Colombia:
Si lo que necesitas es que el 555 que ataca los Leds ,te varie la frecuencia,debes utilizar un Oscilador,un contador 4017 y un interruptor bidireccional 4066 y a la salida de este el 555 que activaría los Leds.El 4066 conmutaría resistencias de valores distintos al 555 final ,con todo esto solucionado.

Un saludo.


----------



## ZOH (Feb 7, 2007)

No se que tan útil te sea pero en mi opinión es mejor reemplazar el 555 por el LM567, este es un decodificador de tonos pero en una configuración particular (que se encuentra en las tpical applications) mi recomendación es porque este si genera una señal perfecta es decir igual tiempo prendido y apagado, además de que soporta directamente 100 mA de salida lo que podrían ser 5 leds´depropósito general. Otra idea más compleja es que uses el XR2206 que es un generador de señales y permite hacer barridos de frecuencia aunque este es notablemente más costoso Cualquier cosa en que pueda colaborar con gusto.


----------



## Jhonsson_Colombia (Feb 8, 2007)

Gracias!
estoy estudiando las hojas de datos de los dispositivos!
si tienen...montajes de muestra, se los agradezco en el alma!

muchas gracias!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 8, 2007)

No hace falta complicarse tanto la vida.
La Patilla 5 te solucionara la vida. Prueba de meterle un simple condensador de unos 10uF haber que tal.
Segun como lo conectes a masa o a Vcc tendras distintos efectos.
Puede que tengas que utilizar un transistor, luego harias en la base el conjunto RC y a la patilla 5 el colector.



Finalmente pon un diodo al reves. Si tienes el condensador a masa el diodo al reves (que no conduzca) lo conectaras entre la patilla 5 y Vcc.
Esto es para que se descargue rapidamente el condensador al desconectar el circuito.


----------



## tole (Feb 8, 2007)

BUENO Y BARATO


----------



## serrano_10 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hola a todos. Espero puedan ayudarme. 
Quiero hacer un oscilador de frecuencia variable. Me gustaría poder variar la frecuencia en un rango de dos valores que yo elija. La variaría mediante un potenciometro. Por ejemplo, entre 50 Hz y 500Hz. El minimo del potenciometro me daría 50Hz y el max 500Hz. ¿Puede hacerse? Si no es con el 555, hay otra forma??


----------



## Viruz (May 6, 2010)

no tienen un diagrama de un ocilador pero con un cristal, neta lo ocupo....
este ocilador con 555 esta bien pero necesito uno de crital :S 
gracias por la oportacion. ok


----------



## jaimepsantos (May 6, 2010)

Compañero que te parece este tu le pones el cristal que mas te convenga


----------



## Martinn (Mar 12, 2012)

Hola amigos, soy nuevo en el foro y tengo una consulta sobre este tema. Les agradeceria mucho q me tiren una idea para solucionar este problema. Tengo en mi poder un cristal de 38 kc y necesito hacer un oscilador para q me qede esos 38 kc mas otra señal de 19 kc. Se que utilizando un cd 4040 puedo dividir la señal en dos por lo q me qedaran los 19 kc. Pero tambien necesito la señal de 38kc q tenga una oscilacion senoidal para poder ingresar esa señal a un modulador balanceado ( es para un codificador stereo) ya qno puedo conectar las patas del cristal derecho al mod. balanceado. 
Necesitaria un circuito oscilador para poerle ese cristal y me queden los 38kc para luego meterlo en el 4040 para dividirlo en dos.
Espero su respuesta muchachos,, desde ya muchisimas gracias...


Saludos!!


----------



## Gossu (May 5, 2015)

Hola amigos estoy intentando hacer un circuito de frecuencia y pwm variables con dos potenciometros.

El problema es que si uso un 555 y quiero aumentar o disminuir la frecuencia sin variar el pwm, tengo que mover los dos potencimetros a la vez. 

¿puedo usar dos 555? Uno en modo astable para generar la frecuencia, y el segundo en modo monoestable para variar el pwm.

¿Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## A headbanger (May 6, 2015)

si bien los circuitos que mencionas es, uno para variar la frecuencia y el otro para PWM bien podrias utilizar el 556 Dual timer, es como dos 555 en uno, independientes por supuesto.
te adjunto el datashhet
y si quieres variar la frecuencia y el PWM utiliza un potenciometro stereo


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 6, 2015)

Usar dos timers escalonados tienen el inconveniente de necesitar un osciloscopio para ver que está haciendo 

Ya que , por ejemplo , el 39% del ciclo de trabajo para una baja frecuencia , puede superar el 100% de otra frecuencia mas alta .

Trabajar con la pata 5 permite modificar el ciclo de trabajo , peeeeeeeeero también modifica algo la frecuencia  .

Yo te aconsejo algo así :


----------

